# FreeBSD 8.1 amd64/rocket raid 2320 not showing devices



## sidh (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, 

I bought a High Point Rocket Raid 2320 controller in order to handle my ZFS raidz pool (4 x 1 TB disks). Once installed, I added the 
	
	



```
hptrr_load="YES"
```
 line in the loader.conf file.

But at boot I can't see any devices (I checked in the bios controller and see that the drives were recognized as new, I didn't initialize them as I want to keep my data on them and just use a JBOD configuration). So I rebooted with verbose mode and here is the result of `$ dmesg | grep hptrr | more` command (enclosed the whole /var/run/dmesg.boot file) :


```
hptrr: RocketRAID 17xx/2xxx SATA controller driver v1.2
hptrr0: <sx508x> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xdff00000-0xdfffffff irq 17 at device 4.0 on pci4
hptrr0: Reserved 0x100000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xdff00000
hptrr: adapter at PCI 4:4:0, IRQ 17
hptrr: start channel [0,0]
hptrr: start channel [0,1]
hptrr: start channel [0,2]
hptrr: start channel [0,3]
hptrr: channel [0,0] started successfully
hptrr: channel [0,1] started successfully
hptrr: channel [0,2] started successfully
hptrr: channel [0,3] started successfully
hptrr0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
hptrr0: [ITHREAD]
(probe11:hptrr0:0:11:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
[...]
(probe254:hptrr0:0:254:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
```

I also tried with setting 
	
	



```
hw.hptrr.attach_generic=0
```
 and 
	
	



```
mvs_load="YES"
```
 in loader.conf, but without any success.

So I dont understand, this controller is supposed to work under FreeBSD, I don't know if it's motherboard/controller's BIOS related, or something else, so any advice to get rid of this problem is welcome.

Best Regards, 

Sidh.


----------



## sidh (Nov 24, 2010)

enclosed my boot.dmesg file


----------



## cnesko (Dec 7, 2010)

I experience same problem though with RR 1740 (PCI).
Old firmware 1.1 couldn't manage large disks (showed 800GB instead of 3TB) so I have upgraded it to 2.0 and I can now see all 4 disks in RR bios utility (3TB each) though nothing from freebsd.
I'll continue experimenting with bios.


----------



## cnesko (Dec 7, 2010)

An add-on: I don't get any probe error just this:


```
hptrr: start channel [0,0]
hptrr: start channel [0,1]
hptrr: start channel [0,2]
hptrr: start channel [0,3]
hptrr: [0 0] Start channel soft reset.
hptrr: [0 1] Start channel soft reset.
hptrr: [0 2] Start channel soft reset.
hptrr: [0 3] Start channel soft reset.
hptrr: channel [0,0] started successfully
hptrr: channel [0,1] started successfully
hptrr: channel [0,2] started successfully
hptrr: channel [0,3] started successfully
hptrr0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
hptrr0: [ITHREAD]
```

and then continues with usbus0


----------



## cnesko (Dec 8, 2010)

*RocketRaid support issue*

On following question to RocketRaid:



> I need to use RR 1740 controller without raid features (disabling bios raid) so I can use
> zfs and its raid features for managing the disks (4 3TB sata disks).
> 
> Currently FreeBSD is showing this:
> ...



+



> After making disks jbod one by one disks are probed and recognized by FreeBSD as shown below:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



... I've got the following answer:



> The card is a RAID controller, so this is required.
> There is no non-RAID version of this card.
> The older RR1640 model may work for this application, but it is very outdated, and had not been tested with newer disks.


----------



## sidh (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, 

I came to the same conclusion and proceeded the same steps.
After i upgraded the card to the latest BIOS, i realized that I had to "initialize the disks".

But initialization clears data on disks, and this is my raidz array (3 TB, 4 x 1 TB hdd), I thought i could just add my existing disks in jbod mode and add more disks , but it seems :

-1 you MUST use blank hdd
-2 initialization makes your hdd only recognizable by the controller (even for JBOD as you said)

So after some discussions on #freebsd, I realized I didn't order the right thing , for ZFS use, one need HBA card, not raid/jbod card.

Fortunately, I will use this card for raid0 hdd , for my proxmox dev platform (increasing I/O) so the card won't be useless.

P.S. I place this thread as solved , as this is not a "problem" anymore.
P.S.2 It seems I am not able to change the status of this thread, maybe a moderator will do it ...


----------

